# Flying with a 19-month old on my lap



## karma_momma (Sep 15, 2005)

Am I crazy? I can't afford another seat, but I am kinda worried. We only have a 3 hour flight from IND to JAX w a layover of 1 hr in Atlanta. But my DS doesn't sit still for 2 minutes much less than 2 hrs. What do you do on a plane? I'm also a little bit nervous about







Thanks!


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

We just got back from a trip (DD is 16mo) that required a 1.5 hour flight...the way down was such a piece of cake because she slept in my arms the whole time. The way back was more challenging, but with lot's of snacks, stickers, new never seen before lift-the-flap books and a few Skymall magazines to destroy we made it fine. In a few weeks we will be embarking on an 11 hour flight...just the two of us.







We are normally TV free, but I am considering borrowing one of those mini dvd players to watch movies. The up-side of never watching tv at home is that when she does see it she is a complete zombie (just like her mama...)

Good luck...I'll be checking in for tips myself.

btw...any suggestions for toddler videos for a mama who hates the idea of toddler videos?

eta: we nursed alot during the flight...I just smile alot and pretend that we live in a culture that has no problem at all with seeing nursing children. When Bea was just 11 months old we did the 11 hour flight and I accidentally shot milk at the guy accross the isle from me because Bea had elbowed me while I was trying to arrange myself discreetly. ha-ha. he didn't notice, but I'm pretty sure that people behind us did. again I smiled and pretended that I live in a culture full of people that love to get sprayed by milk. ha-ha.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

Do you realize they sell airline tickets at half price for kids under 2 in seats? I know many do travel on planes with kids in their lap, but to me it sounds like a torture experiment,


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I can't wait to see what other mamas suggest since we're looking into this ourselves! DD is 19mo and we're considering flying from NY to CA...so about 8 hours for the longest leg, and a few shorter flights/layovers.

We don't have the money for a seperate seat (even at the "under two" price it's over 500 dollars) but we're starting to think that maybe we could borrow it since not only would it make life easier for everyone, it would give us a place to put her car seat...and she knows how to "behave" in her car seat. We're hoping that if she's in her car seat the whole experience will be a little more familiar and she might even fall asleep.

For an "on-lap" trip I'd probably wrap dozens of little (dollar store style) presents and let dd open them one by one. I'd bring lots of new coloring books and crayons, new picture books, snacks that she loves but doesn't get very often (like animal cookies or grapes), and a laptop with Singing Times DVDs and any other dvd I think would hold her attention.

I'd also use an overnight diaper or diaper that I know holds a lot without leaking since I can't imagine how much fun it must be to try and change a diaper in one of those tiny little restrooms!

I'd also think about your own needs...dress comfy with a warmer layer you can take on/off, pack snacks and water, use the restroom before getting on the plane...that sort of thing since you might not be able to get up once the flight is under way.

Can't wait to see what BTDT mamas suggest though....we want dd to meet her west coast family, but I'm really not looking forward to the flight!


----------



## TwinMomWendy (Jul 13, 2006)

OI VEY! Not to get on a soapbox here, but c'mon people, why do you have to sit in a seat with a seatbelt? My hubby is an airplane mechanic, and when I took my 4 year old twin girls to PA (both times so far), they were BOTH in seperate seats strapped into their carseats! There are deaths each year due to people not being strapped in and hitting their heads (and breaking their necks) on the cabin ceiling. You know, I am reading this, and it sounds like I am coming off pretty strong, but then again, this is a touchy subject for me. We go through so much to protect our little bairns, but don't think twice about holding them on our laps in a airplane. I guess the best question would be, would you hold your child in your lap in the car? NO NO NO! I believe every airline sells half price tickets to babes under 2. Yeah, it's more expensive, but it is for the safety of your wee one! Please, get a seperate seat for your child! Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about this!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMomWendy* 
OI VEY! Not to get on a soapbox here, but c'mon people, why do you have to sit in a seat with a seatbelt? My hubby is an airplane mechanic, and when I took my 4 year old twin girls to PA (both times so far), they were BOTH in seperate seats strapped into their carseats! There are deaths each year due to people not being strapped in and hitting their heads (and breaking their necks) on the cabin ceiling. You know, I am reading this, and it sounds like I am coming off pretty strong, but then again, this is a touchy subject for me. We go through so much to protect our little bairns, but don't think twice about holding them on our laps in a airplane. I guess the best question would be, would you hold your child in your lap in the car? NO NO NO! I believe every airline sells half price tickets to babes under 2. Yeah, it's more expensive, but it is for the safety of your wee one! Please, get a seperate seat for your child! Feel free to PM me if you want to talk about this!

Do they let you put both girls in carseats next to each other? I'm just wondering because every time we've flown with DD and her carseat, they say that the carseat can only go in the window seat. Their explanation is that in an emergency the adult has to be able to get easily out of thier seat, and they can't climb over carseats. So do they allow you to put 2 carseats next to each other? Once we have 2 babies I doubt we'll fly much at all, because carrying one baby, diaper bag, and carseat is tough enough, I couldn't imagine doing it with 2 of everything, especially alone!


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

Ok-I've flown quite a few times with ds and here's what I do. I never have purchased a seat btw!

When I get to the airport and check in our bags, I always ask if the flight is full. If it isn't, I've never had a problem when I ask to take the carseat on with me. I will take an empty row, usually to the back. AND it's been Delta each time (Well, Song when it was in operation).

Just try to book your flights around naps. That's the other thing I do-naps and/or sleep. My flight in a few weeks has the longest leg during ds' normal naptime, then a short final leg. Our return flight is the same thing. Definitely try to get moved to an empty/emptier row so that you have some space. That can help with toys, etc.

If you're flying for the holidays you won't find a spare seat/row for sure.

Good luck! I hope this helps.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I flew from DC to CA when Nathan was 20 months old as a lap child OH the 1hr lay over is JUST enough time to make the next plane







LOTS of snacks and books you can do it!


----------



## Brazilianmommy (Aug 3, 2006)

We have never travelled with car seat, and they're are long trips,of 18 hours was the longest,she sat in my lap or DH's when I slept, as DH never sleeps in flights. We've only used the carseat once from Aus to Japan, DD didn't like it and in the end, she was sitting in our laps for almost the whole trip.
We took snack,small new toys,her favourite story books(3 of them), her favourite doll which she hold all the trip,some DVD's that she love.

DD stopped nursing at 9 months(I dried







) but when we went out and she was still nursing, i'll cover myself with the sweater


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AEZMama* 
When I get to the airport and check in our bags, I always ask if the flight is full. If it isn't, I've never had a problem when I ask to take the carseat on with me. I will take an empty row, usually to the back. AND it's been Delta each time (Well, Song when it was in operation).









:

We fly standby 99% of the time, since FIL works for United. We take her carseat with us to the gate, and if the flight is too full we check it at the gate, otherwise it goes on the plane with us. We've only had to check it maybe 25% of the time. Flying ticketed or standby, go to the gate counter and tell them you're flying with a baby and they are (normally) more than happy to accomodate you.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Oh, you'll be fine. We flew from Colorado to Hawaii when my DS was 19 months old and we didn't buy him a seat. For some reason, a seat for an under 2 was NOT half price going to Hawaii so it would have been like $700 and we couldn't afford it.

And don't worry about nursing. On the flight from LAX to Honolulu (4+ hours), I ended up in a middle seat with DS on my lap, 7 yo DD on one side and some guy on the other side (DH and other DS were in the row in front of us) and I didn't have any problems. I've nursed quite a bit on airplanes and I've never had a problem. I did try to stay covered up a bit and beyond that figured that if someone said something I would ask them if they rather I nurse my toddler and keep him quiet or not nurse him so they can listen to him scream.

What do we do on a plane? Eat snacks, read books, watch the map on the seatback in front of us, draw with Color Wonder markers, etc.

For me the worst part of flying is getting through security. Once that's over, the rest is easy and never as bad as I am expecting. I hope you have a fun trip!!


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

some dvd's we've been renting from the library are "curious buddies" by nick. jr. they are SUPER cute and not annoying at all, haye loves them and they are a good break for both of us because i think they are funny. i hate baby einstein.









our airline doesn't sell half price tickets. blech.
i won't ever fly with haye again without his own seat though.
especially not after hearing that story about the flight attendants that were all rushed to the hospital within the last few days after suffering turbulence over japan or something. that could kill a baby.


----------



## hattoo (Aug 30, 2005)

I flew with dd when she was 15 months and she did so well that I thought she should only ever be on planes! We had frequent stopovers and short flights. She slept and nursed most flights but when she didn't, she'd either play with toys, read books or play peekaboo with other passengers. She sat on my knee unless the seat beside me was open and the airlines are very good about giving you those seats.

As for the nursing - I was (and still am!) obviously pregnant at the time so was very concerned about awkward glances or comments. However, if anyone looked at me strangely as I began to nurse, those looks turned to sighs of relief and comments about how 'good' she was at the end of the flight. Better to have a nursing baby sitting next to you rather than a screaming one!! Good luck and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Boobs (Apr 17, 2004)

I second everything hattoo said!

We've flown 3 times this year with my son. He's 21 months now. He usually nurses right to sleep and we've yet to have a hard time. It's always the long car rides to and from the airports that he cries during.

Just so you know to look for it, Atlanta does have a small play area. That was a godsend for us. That and the Wendy's!


----------



## karma_momma (Sep 15, 2005)

Awesome advice! Thank you guys so much! Just found out my husband was able to take leave and come with. So now I am not worried about nursing (he's pretty intimidating looking and when I'm with him noone makes comments. I look young so when I'm by myself people think thats an invitation to give me advice, lol) Also our flight is at 6am, so I'm hoping that DS will want to nurse back to sleep.


----------



## minkl (Oct 30, 2005)

we did a 10 hour flight (with 4 hour layover, then another 4 hour flight) when DS was 18 months. It went fine, even though he is very fidgity. We always take the "strolex/sit n stroll" thing which turns into carseat/airplane seat/stroller when needed, so we were able to take the seat on a few of the legs of the journey. I just ask nicely if there are ANY extra seats, if we could do this, and most airlines will oblige. Anyhow, we did a lot of running around in the airport so that DS would sleep some, and drew out the time with meals, videos, reading, games, etc. It was actually MUCH easier to travel with DS at that age, because we had a few BAD flights when he was 6-12 months old....but then again, there is not as much to do occupy them at that age. I







on the plane....never thought anything of it. I bf in public all the time, so it was no biggie


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMomWendy* 
OI VEY! Not to get on a soapbox here, but c'mon people, why do you have to sit in a seat with a seatbelt? My hubby is an airplane mechanic, and when I took my 4 year old twin girls to PA (both times so far), they were BOTH in seperate seats strapped into their carseats!

Not everyone can choose this option due to not having the $$ for a seat for a tiny baby which is understandable. Perhaps the airlines need to cut the rates for babies/toddlers that sit in seats of their own. I can't see paying the same price for a ticket for a baby that I did for myself. That's insane. Plus, there are usually extra seats and people are willing to move around.

I think it's best to take an early flight or a late flight so the child will sleep. That's what my youngest did when she flew for the first time. She was a toddler and slept through most of the flight.


----------



## TwinMomWendy (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's where having to do some homework comes in! You need to check with your airline to see if they offer half off seats! I am actually pretty amazed at how people seem to trivialize safety in airplanes! Do you realize how fast the airplane is traveling? Do you really understand how fast and far you can drop if you hit a pocket of turbulence? It's been proven in tests time after time, that kids held on parents lap DO suffer injuries and often fatal blows to the head! I guess you have to make your choice, what is more important, flying somewhere or the life of your child...
As for traveling with two...the first time we flew from Chicago to Pittsburg, the girls were only 11 months old. Yeah, it was a hassle, with all the new security measures. But, if you tell the people at the front counter that you will need some help, they bend over backwards to give you any help you need! (They even bought the kids lunch at McD's!) The second time the girls were just 4 years old, and the whole traveling thing was SO much easier. Yes, the tickets were expensive, but dang...I like my kids melons







!


----------



## tinkinpink84 (Oct 4, 2006)

i flew from fla to germany, just mea nd my son and iw as 15 weeks pregnant. but i had his carseat, he slept on the 3 hr flight to washington. but the other flight was a different story, i had toys and juice and snacks to try and keep him occupied. it wasnt too bad though most of the time was a quiet ride but even when he cried the plane was sooloud u couldnt hear him hardly, but i was like the 3rd to the last row in the back of the plane as well so im sure its louder back there. i ended up having to hold him and he fell asleep in my lap and i actually got to get an hr of sleep myself. the horrible part was lugging the stroller and carseat and him and carryons trhough the airport


----------



## TwinMomWendy (Jul 13, 2006)

What do you do when you are at 30,000 feet and the cabin gets de-pressurized? Oh, the ONE oxygen mask per seat drops down. Well, NOW what do you do????? Do you give the O2 to your kid (who might be flying around the cabin due to the plane diving down to about 12,000 feet, or do you sacrifice your child and take the O2 yourself? Yeah, a bit dramatic, but dang, this CAN and HAS happened. Personally, if you can't afford to have your child in a seat, perhaps you should find another way to travel......


----------



## Eris (Sep 11, 2002)

Each set of seats has one more oxygen masks than seats.

I recently (last week!) flew a 4hr flight with my two kids, on my own, with DD2, days away from turning 2, as a "lap baby", and it was awful! Besides that she had just toilet trained herself, she screamed the entire flight, pretty much. I got her her own seat for the flight back, and am grateful that never again will I be tempted to save money by not buying my child a ticket, since they will both be too old.

The flight back was a lot more pleasant (still had the "suddenly needs to pee right as the plane is taking off," problem, though).


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMomWendy* 
What do you do when you are at 30,000 feet and the cabin gets de-pressurized? Oh, the ONE oxygen mask per seat drops down. Well, NOW what do you do????? Do you give the O2 to your kid (who might be flying around the cabin due to the plane diving down to about 12,000 feet, or do you sacrifice your child and take the O2 yourself? Yeah, a bit dramatic, but dang, this CAN and HAS happened. Personally, if you can't afford to have your child in a seat, perhaps you should find another way to travel......

Wow, that's a really negative way to think before going on a flight.







Yikes! Plus, most likely someone with a child that is going to be in their lap will luck out on a flight with a few extra seats anyway.







It's really not that drastic. It's also hard to travel with small children in another way other than flying, especially if going overseas.









Oh and I'm guessing you get discount tickets since your DH works for the airline.







That makes a world of difference.

I personally have never flown without buying all of my children their own seats, but I can understand why a mother of an infant would want to hold the child rather than fork out the same price in $$ for a ticket. It's outrageous and I stick to my original comment that the airlines could have some compassion and charge a lot less for children under 10 years of age, atleast 1/2 price from the adult ticket would be nice. But they know what they're doing by overcharging for tiny children. It's all about money..


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey - If there are any empty seats, they will pretty easily give them too you - so bring hte carseat in case and you might get the extra seat. But I have NOT found that the gate people will go out of their way to help you at all beyond doing their jobs.

I think flying is MUCH easier than a car trip of the same length - you can get up and walk around, look at all the other people, etc. and you don't really have any responsibilities other than caring for your child. Also, the flight crew on our flight from Atlanta to Shanghai was very willing to let DD hang out for 5-10 minutes at a time back in the galley where their jump seats are. It wasn't when they were preparing for service, and she loved looking at all the new stuff. Plus, all the grandma's on the flight doted on her and were very sweet. However, very few planes have "regular" outlet-type power ports at your seat - so if you are bringing a DVD player or laptop, be sure it's got plenty of battery.

MY BEST ADVICE: Carry as LITTLE carry-on as you can manage. A single tote bag full of diapering stuff and toys, snacks and a book for you. Check everything you can. Dealing with a toddler at the airport PLUS luggage is misery.

On the lap vs. carseat issue, it's been hotly debated over and over. We have to accept that people have different opinions on this matter. The fact is, airplane accidents and dangerous turbulence are MUCH less common and have VERY different consequences than car accidents. It's an apples to oranges comparison. We flew to Shanghai with Robin in her own seat for all of our comfort - she sleeps great in her carseat. but we were only able to do so b/c DH's job bought the tickets. Now she's 2, it's not a choice anymore. But when I have the baby I'm carrying now, we'll fly home in the summer and it will be a lap baby. It's that or deprive my family and children from seeing each other. Not all routes and all airlines offer discount tickets for children. Many do for flights in the continental US, 20%-50% off, but others routes or airlines don't have any discounts. And as for "you wouldn't hold your baby on your lap in a car" - I do it every day.







I don't own a car, and taxis in Shanghai don't have seatbelts. Does it scare me? You bet. Do I have a choice that isn't staying home everyday and denying my child valuable learning and living experiences? No. Sometimes we have to make the choices that are best for our families, even if they aren't the perfect choice.


----------



## ChelseaG (Oct 29, 2004)

We have flown over 10 times with our now 16 month old - including to Europe - always as a lap child with the exception of the first trip at 8 weeks old when there was an extra seat so we could use the carseat. She has always done fine and I have had no trouble breastfeeding (even when by myself in a middle seat). I try to plan flights around naptimes - and usually, after the flight is at cruising altitude, I put DD in my sling, go to the back of the plane in the galley area, nurse and rock her to sleep, then go back to my seat... The flight attendants have always been very supportive and helpful, even when we are hanging out in the galley which is a no-no. If you are worried about safety of being on a lap (and purchasing an extra seat is not an option)- I believe you can buy a harness-type kind of restraint that attaches the baby to you (or your seatbelt). When we flew within Europe - they actually give you a lapbelt attachment that goes around the baby's waist and attaches to your lapbelt. I wonder why that is not used in the US? I also think it is interesting that they make me remove the baby from my sling when taking off - even though she is more secure and attached to me this way...

Outside of the extra cost for her own seat - DD does not like being in her carseat at all (unless she is sleeping), especially if I was sitting right next to her, so I would probably end up having to hold her the entire flight, even IF I bought her a seat.

Oh, and as far as entertainment - we spent a good 1/2 hour in our window seat just playing with the shade - up, down, up, down.

Good luck!


----------



## zannster (Aug 12, 2004)

We went from IND to Germany in July. DS was 18-19 months old. We did not buy him his own seat. Our tickets were something like $1400 each (economy), and the airlines would only give a discount of $100-200 for a separate seat for DS. We took our chances with him on our laps. (For the record, DH's whole family lives in Germany).

The trip there was mostly uneventful, since it was scheduled overnight. DS slept a lot - as did everyone else (except me). We nursed often. When we fly, I try to get the window seat, and DH gets the seat next to me, but sometimes it doesn't work out that way. I will nurse DS regardless. I just don't pay attention to anyone else when we're nursing. So far, I haven't had any negative comments about it. One elderly lady smiled knowingly at us...made me wonder how long she had nursed her children.









The trip home was considerably more difficult. This one was during waking hours. We were lucky to get the front (bulkhead?) seat, where there was a bit of room for DS to get down occasionally. Most of the time, he wanted to be on my lap. He nursed a lot, read every book numerous times, and munched everything we brought along. But he was definately more fussy. Even when he was tired and fell asleep, it didn't go well. I think he was sick of sleeping on my lap. I did not get much a break the whole way home.


----------



## luv my lil pearl (Oct 10, 2004)

I really recommend that you opt for the seat. I know American offers the seat at half price - as many people mentioned. We had planned on putting her in our lap, but were relieved that dd had a seat when we took her on a three hour flight to TX.

One thing that helps the trip is to take a bunch of little cheepo toys, books -- fun things that are new to the little one. Wrap them up like a present open one every hour or so. It keeps them happy and entertained. If they are old enough, bring lots of snacks -- especially snacks that are a big hit with your family. These are some things that worked for us.

Good luck to you.


----------



## TwinMomWendy (Jul 13, 2006)

mommy68 said:


> Oh and I'm guessing you get discount tickets since your DH works for the airline.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brazilianmommy (Aug 3, 2006)

WE have travelled on lap since DD was born, no problem, we have had turbulences and situations in which they drop the masks and they where 3 masks not two!!! Myabe that's just luck but still in all the flights that I have been, they are more masks than the seats, for my experiences we will definately continue that way, but it will be more difficult with 2 children soon..


----------



## KathleenSLP (May 23, 2004)

We bought a seat for our (soon-to-be) 16 month old. My friend is a flight attendant and she had too many horror stories about lap babies on her flights. I'd rather stay home than risk it.

Thanks for the ideas posted on how to entertain her! And the fact that we shouldn't over pack for the flight - that'll be hard for me!


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

I did it when DD was 21 months an 8 - 10 hour flight. On the way out there was lots of extra place _and_ she slept most of the time, so pretty good. On the return the plane was packed and had lots of babies and it was daytime, not nearly as pleasant, but not unbearable either, some snacks some NEW small toys (flash cards are fun) and I let her loose in the aisles a couple times to run (following her to make sure she didn't get in anyone's way _too_ much).That and the magic boobie made it liveable.


----------



## Julianito (Mar 14, 2006)

I just did it, from Boston to Mexico. We brought the carseat in case of availabilty and asked for a window and an aisle with hope the middle seat would stay open. They didn't on the first two legs. He sat on my lap hugged me, held me, nursed, no crying. But on the leg we DID have a seat and used the carseat, he was petrified. Crying SO loud. I took him out and e slept on my lap. So if your child is anything like my DS (huggy, nursey, but a little scared of loud noises) I would say skip the seat.


----------



## Nora'sMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

I did it this summer and my dd was 19 months. It was a 3.5 hour flight and she was on my lap half the time sleeping, and the other half she was sitting on the floor in between my legs playing. I brought lots of little things she could keep her hands occupied with that she had'nt played with before, crayons and paper, and lots of snacks. But most importantly I always plan my flights during a sleepy time.


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Ds is 10 months and we are flying from IL to CA in 3 weeks. He is going to be on my lap. Or most likely in a carrier, for a lot of the flight. I like the idea of having ds in a carseat but I know that it would NEVER work for us. I can't even drive 5 min before he is bawling crying to be taken out. If I were sitting right there for a 4 hour flight and forcing him to sit there, he would not give us any peace. I think they would throw us out of the plane







Seriously though...how on earth do your babies/toddlers sit there beside you? Maybe it's just b/c ds is still pretty young.....he just wants his mama.


----------



## MuesliMama (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TwinMomWendy* 
OI VEY! Not to get on a soapbox here, but c'mon people, why do you have to sit in a seat with a seatbelt? My hubby is an airplane mechanic, and when I took my 4 year old twin girls to PA (both times so far), they were BOTH in seperate seats strapped into their carseats! There are deaths each year due to people not being strapped in and hitting their heads (and breaking their necks) on the cabin ceiling.

A friend of mine bought a baby airplane-seatbelt that she got exactly because of this. It loops into your seatbelt, so it solves the problem as best as I can see. Your baby can still sit on your lap, but is restrained enough to get through turbulence. I haven't personally used it, but I know my friend really liked it. (I wish I knew the name ~ maybe google it) Easy to use, you don't have to buy a second seat, and baby stays safe. Sounds good to me.


----------



## ruthieroo (Aug 5, 2005)

Quote:

A friend of mine bought a baby airplane-seatbelt that she got exactly because of this. It loops into your seatbelt, so it solves the problem as best as I can see. Your baby can still sit on your lap, but is restrained enough to get through turbulence. I haven't personally used it, but I know my friend really liked it. (I wish I knew the name ~ maybe google it) Easy to use, you don't have to buy a second seat, and baby stays safe. Sounds good to me.
I was wondering about these...because that's what they gave me on my flights from Australia to the US and back again. (This was flying Qantas.) For take off and landing and basically every time we had our seatbelts on we were supposed to have our littlies buckled with one of those things to our seatbelts. I would think they would be just the ticket for turbulance since both of us would be buckled in..?


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I haven't been able to read all the pp yet, but I did want to reply to the OP. When DD was 18 months I flew with her from Utah to Florida on my lap using one of those harness things for added safety. It wasn't bad, we had a layover on the way that broke things up nicely. Then when DD was about 20 months we flew from Utah to Seattle--it was hell! I guess in just that short time she went from someone who would sit on my lap content to her spirited self that would have nothing to do with being held for long periods. After that flight I swore I would always buy her a seat after that and I have or I haven't flown!


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.babyuniverse.com/pro.asp?...eid=0038700635

would a baby carrier like an ergo do just as well I wonder?


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jrose_lee* 
http://www.babyuniverse.com/pro.asp?...eid=0038700635

would a baby carrier like an ergo do just as well I wonder?

The carrier has a strap that attaches to your seatbelt on the plane. The problem I had with it is that everytime DD moved she undid the latch on the seatbelt. On one of the flights we landed and I went to undo the belt and it was already unlatched! It was good to help me keep a hold on her during the flight, but you can't wear it during take off--they make you take it off since it isn't approved for that. I'm not sure about the ergo. . .it would be helpful to keep your toddler with you, but wouldn't attach to the safety belt.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

The baby B'Air thing as well as the "belly belts" that are used in other countries are both banned by the FAA for use during taxi, take-off and landing (when you would need them most.) They are not safe (in my opinion and the opinion of the FAA.) You will also not be allowed to use a Bjorn, ergo or other carrier during critical times, it is not considered safe either.

One concern with these devices is that they turn your baby into a human airbag for you in an emergency. The FAA is very clear that the safest place for an infant is in a car-seat. If your baby is in your lap, supplemental devices and belts are not allowed.

ETA: here are a few links to FAA policy:

http://www.airsafe.com/kidsafe/chldseat.htm
http://www.airsafe.com/kidsafe/faa_brochure.pdf (a PDF)


----------



## swebster (Dec 7, 2004)

The flight attendants for the each of the last four flights we have taken told me that two O2 masks would drop should we need them and there was a infant life vest under my seat.

I'm curious how mothers who keep infants strapped in carseats for the duration of long flights nurse. I've done it a few times in the car....but that is one acrobatic trick that I don't think I could bring myself to do on a crowded plane


----------



## KathleenSLP (May 23, 2004)

I doubt DD will be strapped in the whole time of the flight. My main concern is take off and landing, which are the most dangerous times of a flight. She will definitely be in her seat then.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree with Kathleen, when the seat belt sign is off there is vary little risk to being out of the seat. During taxi, takeoff, landing and turbulent flight are the dangerous times in flight and when light comes on everybody buckles in.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I flew with my 14 month old on my lap for a 6 hour flight in Oct. The way there was fine, the middle seat was empty, we brought markers, play-doh, books she never had seen.
However, the way home...the seats were full. She slept all the way home and I was in serious pain from holding her still and not being able to get up at all. It was a redeye too, so adding in the staying up all night...ugh. Next time we are going to get her a seat.
BTW, I nursed her on both takeoffs and landings no prblem!


----------



## womama (Mar 14, 2005)

not sure if anyone posted this tip yet..

When dp adn I flew with ds we always chose our seats online ahead of time and if there was a 3 seat row, we would choose seats A & C, leaving B open.
Almost every time no one chose seat B, because if given a choice who wants to sit in the middle of a row. So we always ended up with the middle seat free and ds could sit in it, nap in it whatever.


----------



## mamamilkers (Nov 11, 2005)

I second the tip to try and bring as little as possible! Lugging stuff through the airport and on the plane really, really sucks. Don't count on a single person helping you, either! The last time I flew I was 8 mo. pg and had a just-turned 2 yo. and a car seat and a bag and NO ONE would help me. I had to ask multiple times for a seat belt extender to get the car seat buckled in and wasn't given one until the plane starting pulling out of the gate (so yes, DD and I were NOT buckled in) and I still wasn't given any help! But I digress, just plan to do it 100% on your own.

We brought small toys, a DVD player and two DVDs, those color wonder markers and a color wonder coloring book, tons of delicious, naughty snacks (like suckers and juice boxes and oreos) because they were _very_ appealling to DD!

Good luck! Travelling with toddlers is so much work


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Definately don't bring too much stuff--that is one of the biggest mistakes I have made when flying and the pp is right, when you are in the US not one person will help you! When I flew to Japan (alone) with my 2 children, carseats, 6 carry ons, and a stroller it was awful (of course we were moving to Japan, so I really needed everything I had or I probably would have thrown it all away at my second layover). I told DH when we fly again, we will take one carry on and probably our younger children's carseats.


----------

